# Estimating how much honey to bring



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes, as much as you can carry. Take toothpicks and small tasters jars. And if you can organize 4 friends with different sets of shirts. Have them come and make purchases every 5 mins and then return the stock to the back. Or have your kids do it. People have a tendency to stop and look where other people are looking and buy where other people are buying.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

No, not really. Take what will fill most of your table, but not too many of the large jars. People have to carry it w/ them the rest of the day. 

Have bags. If you don't have alot of used ones collected at home, you can get new ones at Office Max or Staples or some such a place.

It's good to have some illustrations that show bees and beekeeping, to illustrate your explanations. You'll do more talking than selling, at first.


----------

